# Manual clocking



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

It is interesting to me to read about the many fanciers that are still using manual timer clocks. When my club switched to electronic timers, quite a few years ago now, most jumped on the band wagon. One man still insists on using a manual clock. We had very few problems at shipping, and the electronic timers are a god send for anyone that has other things going on during the weekends. I can remember races where a bird came in early and would not trap, in part due to the knowledge that it was going to be caught by that stupid man again!


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Why anyone would not use an electronic clock, except for financial constraints is beyond me.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

As a manual clock user......$600 is $600. I can buy some nice pigoens for $600. Not to say it wouldn't be handy to have an electronic one but I enjoy watching for my birds and have won 4 of our 6 YB races this year by enough time that having to catch them and clock them in wasn't an issue.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

For those of you that never used a bang clock you should try it, for the rest of you remember the day when you had a BB clock in and you had 10 other BB in the loft and you had to find the rite bird? I think that is the most exiting part of racing. If I didn't have to haul any races I think I would go back to it.
Dave


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I started off years ago with an old wooden case windup clock that I bought from Joe Rotondo ( wish I still had that old clock) then I went to a newer metal case stb windup clock and then a bunch of us bought battery powered benzings, all of those were manual clocks that used counter-marks, I always used a homemade stall trap, so there was no chasing the birds but you couldn't sit back and enjoy watching the birds come in either, you had to be under the landing board removing the counter-marks, banging the clock and opening the trap. It was fun and exciting. I still get out there early and get the electronic clock hooked up and working, then sit back and enjoy the birds coming in..it never gets old, I love watching for the birds, with this kind of clock I could watch tv or go somewhere but I never do.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I just started so I never had the opportunity to use a manual clock. However, I do still watch for the birds and love to see them coming in.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm fortunate to have a pal that lives near by that uses an electronic clock so that when it's my turn to haul the race he comes over and clocks my birds till I get there. The time will come when I lose a race by seconds that I'll wish I had the electronic system but until then I'm fine with my old "bang" clock.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

raftree3 said:


> As a manual clock user......$600 is $600. I can buy some nice pigoens for $600. Not to say it wouldn't be handy to have an electronic one but I enjoy watching for my birds and have won 4 of our 6 YB races this year by enough time that having to catch them and clock them in wasn't an issue.



Actually, as long as I don't have to be the Race Secretary at your club, I think that is pretty cool. I must confess, that I have been and still am a proponent of modern technologies. Having flown my early young bird seasons with a good ole 1905 two bird model ! It had these sweet pocket size watches inside the clock. Sometimes they ran, sometimes they didn't. Mostly they "ran like a clock". 

I certainly would suggest that if practical, the fancier be at home, and go through the ritual of getting the bird to trap ASAP ! The electronic age means some will choose to be at their kid's foot ball game or other school event. Time with family can be a very valuable commodity, especially for working families with multiple children and activities. Some of our members must work weekends to support their pigeon vices, that certainly is what I must do. Our own Dr. J must be at school sporting events, because he is a sports physician, and a guy has to do, what he has to do, to feed not only his pigeons, but perhaps family members as well.  So electronic certainly allows many to play who otherwise couldn't. 

But, it also means we are becoming lazy fanciers and this is where your older manual clock will work to your advantage. Your manual clock forces you to be a hands on fancier on race day. Sure, you might take an extra few precious seconds to pull the countermark from the bird, but you may also have very well caused them to trap a few minutes earlier as well. If I am out running errands on a busy weekend, the birds can clock themselves, but it can't throw droppers and call them in. So don't make apologies, wear it proudly like a badge of honor ! Provides an excellent opportunity to master the basics, which really is kinda of clever. 

Besides, if you acquire the right stock, you can acquire the newer equipment and supplies from your race winnings. Not from any sort of gambling or anything, in case some might infer that, but from race sponsors and stud fees. In the mean time, you become a Master handler on race day.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

There's a guy in my club who has an electronic clock but only used it for one season and has now gone back to the old clock. I don't see why since he's almost never home to clock and always complains he missed his birds coming in because he was out on a emegency call for his job. Unless his birds are always that late and he's saying he wasn't there to clock as an excuse. But I remember those older clocks all to well I used to lose so much time with some birds they'd buck in fine the first race but after pulling off that countermark in that first race they wouldn't want to come in the next week. And with my luck it always seamed that my best bird would be that bird that would become clock shy and it cost me a few races.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeon0446 said:


> There's a guy in my club who has an electronic clock but only used it for one season and has now gone back to the old clock. I don't see why since he's almost never home to clock and always complains he missed his birds coming in because he was out on a emegency call for his job. Unless his birds are always that late and he's saying he wasn't there to clock as an excuse. But I remember those older clocks all to well I used to lose so much time with some birds they'd buck in fine the first race but after pulling off that countermark in that first race *they wouldn't want to come in the next week. And with my luck it always seamed that my best bird would be that bird that would become clock shy and it cost me a few races*.


 That, in my opinion is the major draw back, as these pigeons are smart, and they will figure out that you will just pull on their leg and snap it with a rubber band thingy, as soon as they trap so they hesitate, not really wanting to go through that, so you are 100% correct.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

I agree with the ole clocking days. I have used 30 birds Benzing , Junior timers , I still have two of the Quartz Benzing manual clock plastic case. But today I use a G-2 . The best part of racing is seeing your birds come in. I had to use the droppers several times yesteday because of very high birds. Then there is aways walking them in. I will never get tried of watching those small ball of feathers fall from the sky. I had two of my best mentors past just this past year. But I still knew they were there cheering our feathers friends home. 
Barn Pigeon


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Nothing wrong with watching your birds arrive on race day....The reason I want to see them come in is,what direction did they home from,and how do they look when trapping in(Condition wise)....I got a E-Clock last year...The best $700.00 I ever spent....I can see the 1st few birds arrive,then take the Mrs out,or cut grass or whatever...When I go back to the loft,to get the clock,and go to the club,I can see what time the late birds came in,without sitting out there all day....My 600 watt powerpack charger unit wire broke this yb season....I had to go manuel clock for two weeks...My best bird,a splash hen became a BAD trapper,because of chasing her around the loft,and pulling the countermark off her leg....The next week,she just stayed on the Sputnik landing board,looking into the loft,not wanting to drop in.....Manuel clocking is 19th century racing...Trying to get one of the clubs I fly OB`s with,to go E-Clock...They took 20 minutes last week reading one lofts tape times....That`s crazy !!...The clock was 7 seconds fast,the clock minute hand was not on line with the correct minute,the hour hand was a little off,you name it.....They bull crapped way to long....With the e-clock...One two three,the results are on the screen with the whole nine yards of info...


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

i started out with a coffee grinder. the most eciting part of that time was watching my bird come in and me clocking him


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

We have a paid club secretary which we pay $50 per race with about 16 fliers, around 300 birds, if he had to do them manually I would bet it would be $500 per race. Time to step into the 21st century boys and girls.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Alamo said:


> Nothing wrong with watching your birds arrive on race day....The reason I want to see them come in is,what direction did they home from,and how do they look when trapping in(Condition wise)....I got a E-Clock last year...The best $700.00 I ever spent....I can see the 1st few birds arrive,then take the Mrs out,or cut grass or whatever...When I go back to the loft,to get the clock,and go to the club,I can see what time the late birds came in,without sitting out there all day....My 600 watt powerpack charger unit wire broke this yb season....I had to go manuel clock for two weeks...My best bird,a splash hen became a BAD trapper,because of chasing her around the loft,and pulling the countermark off her leg....The next week,she just stayed on the Sputnik landing board,looking into the loft,not wanting to drop in.....Manuel clocking is 19th century racing...Trying to get one of the clubs I fly OB`s with,to go E-Clock...They took 20 minutes last week reading one lofts tape times....That`s crazy !!...The clock was 7 seconds fast,the clock minute hand was not on line with the correct minute,the hour hand was a little off,you name it.....They bull crapped way to long....With the e-clock...One two three,the results are on the screen with the whole nine yards of info...




Now remember when I reported our club requires new equipment and some folks said I was bad for the sport, since some homeless person wouldn't be able to afford racing if he had to buy an E clock.  Once people move into this century they will wonder why they resisted progress for so long.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have used both. Two different kinds of electronic clocks, and several different kinds of bang clocks.

The electronic system is absolutely wonderful. The bang clock is ver nostalgic. But I will take the electronic clocking system, of nostalgia anytime.

They are great for training tosses also. When you can't beat the birds back home. You can still know which birds arrived ahead of the rest.

If you prefer a bang clock, then do you prefer a rotary dial phone with a cord attached, attached to the kitchen wall in your home?

Just wondering.


----------

